# Where to find genuine Audi touch up paint?



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

I have some stone chips I'd like to touch up, but want to do it right, what's the process for getting hold of touch up paint, do I just phone up my closest Audi dealership?


----------



## redhoTT225 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have used these recently

http://www.chipex.co.uk/

Mike [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi that is not bad they even give you the paint code for your car and it is spot on I will use Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes dealers or TPS


----------



## jameshill247 (Jun 13, 2014)

redhoTT225 said:


> I have used these recently
> 
> http://www.chipex.co.uk/
> 
> Mike [smiley=cheers.gif]


Did this work well? I have a black TT and managed to let it roll into the house... Thread on the MK1 forum!

Now I have some chips from the render of the house on the front by the licence plate


----------

